# My Confession



## MikeS2942 (Feb 5, 2013)

I am sadden to say I haven't participated in years. I cant remember when the last time I have been to lodge. I used to enjoy traveling to lodges to meet people and get to know others. I enjoyed the fellowship and I miss being in lodge. After getting my MM I learned that my Grandfather (who passed just before I was born) was a member of the nearby lodge. One night I traveled to this lodge and took a few things that had been passed down to me that night. The lodge was having a PM night and I remember talking to the WM and others and presented them with the things that I had brought. I found out he was the secretary of the lodge, and the members took me in a room, opened the books, and let me read what my grandfather had written. I got to see his petition and it really choked me up along with letters from his uncle sent to the lodge. 

I started working my way through the chairs when I was asked to go back to school to further help the company I was working for, I knew this was a huge challenge since this would mean a very difficult test in the end. So I finished out the steward year while going through school and working, it was a tall order. The following year I knew that I could not fulfill what had been ask of me so I volunteered myself to sit aside. School came and went, in the end I passed the test I was ask to, it propelled my into a tend of working harder and longer and excelled me into furthering my carrier.

In time I went on to other companies and finally went into business for myself. 12-years ago I started working for myself and contracting. My wife and I operate a small electrical contracting company in which we have worked very hard keeping it running in hard times. We have struggled, fought, and worked long hours but we prevailed. 

Last week a light bulb went off in my head and something hit me, I have missed lodge for quit a long time. I cant believe I have not been to lodge in over 14-years. I lost track of time somewhere and wish I had stuck with lodge over the many years I missed.

 Maybe I can get back soon, I really miss it.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Feb 5, 2013)

You are obviously still a Mason in your heart, Brother.  The Great Architect works in mysterious ways.  You've already knocked, the door is open if you choose to walk on in.


----------



## Ratchet (Feb 5, 2013)

Brother Mike,
I can relate to your story. I've mentioned this before here in the forum but being that you're new here let me share it with you.
After being raised, I started filling in as pursuivant and progressed up through the chairs and was elected Master. I also was a line officer and served as High Priest in R.A. Chapter . I served on committees and was elected Secretary. My business started getting so slow(I'm self-employed too) that I had to take a second job to make ends meet until business picked back up.  So I had to give up all Lodge functions & duties.  Things picked up & I was back to one job but then my dad's health got bad so I had to help my mom take care of him. He died and about 6 months later my mom's health got bad so I had to help her. To make matters worse, my wife developed cancer. My mom died( about a year after my dad) then my wife died 6 months later. So lost all 3 in a year and halves time. It was tough but made it through O.K.   My sons were too young to leave home alone so still no Lodge for me. Well to shorten up the story a little, this past fall one of my customers petitioned Lodge and got approved. I wanted to confer one of his degrees so I started back to practice. One thing led to another. I was elected Junior Warden in December and so happy to back among the brethren.
Don't give up hope, my brother. Just like me, you'll make it back !!!!


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 6, 2013)

It's never too late!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 6, 2013)

I haven't been to Lodge in months. Going through a Divorce and being assigned a DDGM position by M.W. Walter W. Rogers, only to have it rescinded for NO REASON can definitely leave a bad taste in your mouth. I'm content conversing with the Brethren here.


----------



## otherstar (Feb 6, 2013)

I demitted back in 2004 for a wide variety of reasons, and I'm just now exploring the possibility of getting back into lodge. You aren't alone!


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 6, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> I haven't been to Lodge in months. Going through a Divorce and being assigned a DDGM position by M.W. Walter W. Rogers, only to have it rescinded for NO REASON can definitely leave a bad taste in your mouth. I'm content conversing with the Brethren here.



I'm sorry you feel that way but I can certainly understand why. Please know that, when & if you get down this way, we'd be glad to see you.


----------



## California Master (Feb 7, 2013)

Brother Mike, get back into Masonry. I'm sure that you will be welcomed with open arms. Masonry needs and wants you.


----------



## California Master (Feb 7, 2013)

Blake Bowden said:


> I haven't been to Lodge in months. Going through a Divorce and being assigned a DDGM position by M.W. Walter W. Rogers, only to have it rescinded for NO REASON can definitely leave a bad taste in your mouth. I'm content conversing with the Brethren here.



Worshipful Blake,

I too, am sorry to hear about your situation and circumstances. I would feel the same. I only know you through this forum. But, I am a pretty good judge of character. You are top notch in my books. I am honored to have met you here. Take your time and return to lodge when you feel like it. I'm sure that your brethren in your lodges are missing you. Remember; "That with time, patience and perserverance, we shall overcome all things."

Good luck my Brother. Keep in touch.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 7, 2013)

Brother Blake, we all need and want you back!  

God bless and keep you.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you Brothers! I'll be back, just taking a little vacation


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 8, 2013)

Vacation! Hum!!

On second thought ...

:19:


----------



## THurse (Feb 12, 2013)

In reading you're life experience. I have to catch up as well. I thank you for enlightening my eyes and I'am glad, that you have come back for me to read and learn the different life trials and tribulations.

Thank you.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Feb 15, 2013)

I went 20 years between lodge doors. I kept my dues up and wore my grandfathers ring but didn't darken a doorway for 20 years. But a few years ago I found my way back into a lodge and have been blowing and going ever since.  A Mason is a Mason, is a Mason. You are always welcome.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 15, 2013)

CajunTinMan said:


> I went 20 years between lodge doors. I kept my dues up and wore my grandfathers ring but didn't darken a doorway for 20 years. But a few years ago I found my way back into a lodge and have been blowing and going ever since.  A Mason is a Mason, is a Mason. You are always welcome.




State your lodge and stated meeting dates brother.

I may go home one night and set in lodge with you.  Better still, I would like to attend your installation if it doesn't conflict with mine or the one I'm turning over this year.

It would be a thrill to set in lodge in the Lake Charles area where I grew up and knew so many fine masons, not the least of which was my father.

You have a standing invitation to Cypress Lodge No. 1423 (2nd, 4th Tuesdays of each month) this year or Billy W. Tinsley Lodge No. 1458 (3rd Saturday morning of each month) of which I may well end up in the East next year.

Catch me quick! I'll be rocking the time away thereafter.  RIGHT!  :sneaky2:


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 15, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> State your lodge and stated meeting dates brother.
> 
> I may go home one night and set in lodge with you.  Better still, I would like to attend your installation if it doesn't conflict with mine or the one I'm turning over this year.
> 
> It would be a thrill to set in lodge in the Lake Charles area



Bro. Tin Man,

If I can get away & Bro. Hoff can tolerate my company for that length of time, I just might ride along with him!


----------



## CajunTinMan (Feb 16, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> State your lodge and stated meeting dates brother.
> 
> I may go home one night and set in lodge with you.  Better still, I would like to attend your installation if it doesn't conflict with mine or the one I'm turning over this year.
> 
> ...


That would be a pleasure.  A few of us are wanting to travel more too.  Some of us are going to Tennessee to put on an EA Louisiana style for them soon. Rudolph Krause lodge 433. Second Thursday of the month.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 16, 2013)

I can already vouch for Wild Bill_Lins.  Boy's already got a lot of cajun in his bones.  

Come August, you cajuns mount a posse and make a run over to Billy W. Tinsley 1458.  I'll be hiding in the EAST there then.  We meet every third Saturday morning.  Of course, you're welcome every 2nd and 4th Tuesday night at Cypress 1423, my home lodge.


----------



## CajunTinMan (Feb 17, 2013)

That sounds like a plan!


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 18, 2013)

Yea, maybe we can get Wild Bill_Lins out of the low country down Texas way for an unscheduled visit too.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 18, 2013)

jwhoff said:


> Yea, maybe we can get Wild Bill_Lins out of the low country down Texas way for an unscheduled visit too.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Momma always said "Be careful what you wish for- you just might get it!"  :wink:


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 19, 2013)

I know, I know.

Momma appears to STILL be smarter than me. 

But ... I'll takes dah chance!

:lol:


----------

